# 75 gal setup



## brianp (Jun 11, 2004)

1x 75 gallon with stand, canopy, and lights
2x penguin 330/emporrer 400
1x AC 802 powerhead
1x 300 watt heater
75lbs. black estes gravel
1x driftwood and various plants
2x 5 inch RBPs plus a 6 inch that I have already

sound good? leet me know what you think it needs or doesnt need. keep in mind im on a tight budget. thanks.


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

so awesome,try to show some pics.


----------



## FeedTheMachine (Jun 19, 2004)

sounds like you have a nice set up,i'd get rid of your red and get a 7-8" rhom they are kick ass


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

sounds good except you should get one more pygo to make a total of 4... and you will probaly have some gravel left over just to tell ya


----------



## zygapophysis (Jul 16, 2004)

sounds good im gonna be getting a similar set up


----------



## brianp (Jun 11, 2004)

hmm, would 50lbs of gravel work or should i get 75?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

brianp said:


> hmm, would 50lbs of gravel work or should i get 75?


 60 pounds of gravel should be good


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

sounds fine but id advice against the rhomb...rhombs are very muscular fish that live in a strong current people keep talkinga bout elongatus needing a long tank to swim this is even more true for a rhombeus since they are bigger dont let the tall appearence fool you they live near inlets and waterfalls and areas of high current. people complain about lazy rhombs you know whey they are lazy? causeyou put a fish thatw as used tos wimming in a current with NONE and basically forced him tothink it was a dry season and he was trapped ina pool then gave him a small 4 foot long tank when he is 12 inches long rhombs should get an 8 footer for life with one nasty current to keep them going...youd have a very active piranha that way


----------



## brianp (Jun 11, 2004)

well, i'll have all the money i need by the end of the week so now i am waiting for the LFS to get the tank in stock and then i can order everything else and i will be set. i cant wait!


----------



## cretinHOP (Jun 23, 2004)

why not buy a used tank? you will get one for alot cheaper man or a bigger one for nearthe same price


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

yeah man look around for used....somtimes ull get a good deal... i got my 75 gal...well jus the tank and nothin else used for like 50$...it had a few scratches but once u fill it up with water and sh*t it looks great


----------



## 351winsor (Aug 3, 2004)

sounds sick.


----------

